# Sinclair Ferguson's sermon on union with Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 2, 2014)

[video=vimeo;11680149]http://vimeo.com/11680149[/video]

I enjoyed listening to this sermon, as I always benefit from hearing Dr Ferguson; a good way to spend part of the Sabbath afternoon.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 2, 2014)

Wonderful message. Praise God for Dr. Ferguson! (And for all of the faithful men who have been raised up to serve Christ's church.)


----------



## Edward (Feb 2, 2014)

A baker's dozen of audio only sermons here:

Sermons by Sinclair Ferguson ? Park Cities Presbyterian Church (PCA)

And some other less formal presentations here:

Midweek Audio ? Park Cities Presbyterian Church (PCA)


----------

